# It's alive !!! ... well almost.



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2015)

I got inspired yesterday, after reading some posts in the Film Photography section, to set up my enlarger.
I got this item as a "gift" from taken from the remnants of Silvano Color Lab ... the Durst Laborator 138 S. This floor standing enlarger is 7 ft tall and can handle up to 5x7 negatives.
Apparently this was one of Silvano's Sr. early enlargers. It has been sitting in storage since 2012 (when Silvano's closed) and in many pieces.
I started yesterday ... I could have got it done earlier but I could not figure out how to attach the bellows.

It is mostly complete ... there are some items missing like the red filter, and the film masks (or a new holder with the masks).
I need to get some more Lapla lens bed plates for the Tripla (three lense turret), different condensers (I only have two Latica 240 for 5x7).
I will have to figure out the lamp ... I got three 500W bulbs for it, but I really don't want to add a cooling fan ... maybe I will try to figure out if I can build a custom LED light source for it ... or get some lower wattage bulbs though enlarger bulbs are not cheap. 

... hmm, now I need to build a "dark" room to put it in.

Anyway ... this is what it looks like when assembled:


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow!  That's a %4###!! beast!  Best of luck with it!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a floor model enlarger. Interesting. It looks like a drill press with an enlarger head...Interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep... that's a big ol' beast!  Get busy with that darkroom; something like that is too good to only be a floor ornament!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, it will one day be used for printing again (assuming the parts are still available). Would be nice to get back into large format ... nothing better an a neg larger than most 35mm cameras.


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 8, 2015)

Hee hee!  Hee hee!  Hee hee!

We got another one to go into the closet.

Hee hee!  Hee hee!  Hee hee!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome to The Dark Side.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2015)

I joined the Dark Side twenty five years ago ... never left  !!!


----------



## kadvaaditya (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey I want to buy a tele photo lens or a lens with which I can click best picture of ants or wild life at long distance.o do have nikon d3300. Any help wud b appreciated


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm, I think you should create a new post in the Photography Equipment Products Photography Forum


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 9, 2015)

At the very least, start a new thread anywhere.  Not in the middle of another.  Very unlikely to get any help that way, I'm afraid.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 9, 2015)

My first enlarger was a Durst, but it was a mosquito next to the this monster. Definitely worth making a darkroom for that thing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2015)

I bought a house, just to have room for this giant !!

... and I think my house needs to be bigger after I assembled the Laborator.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 10, 2015)

The house built around an enlarger.


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow - look at you go!   That is going to be one impressive setup.    

Fun times ahead!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2015)

Yup, I am going to build a room in the basement "around" the enlarger.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Yup, I am going to build a room in the basement "around" the enlarger.


To what better use could the basement be put?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2015)

Part drill press, part hydraulic press, part table, part enlarger! Wow...what a beast!!!! Never seen anything like that in my life!


----------

